# Flounder during the dog days of summer



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

The last 4 nights have made for some amazing flounder gigging. Light winds, normal tide levels, and clear water have made the fish very easy to find. Most of the fish have been located over grass or shell bottom, with very few fish holding on hard sand areas. The fish are ranging on the large side the last couple nights, with most in the 17-21" range.

Visit my Facebook page for daily reports and pictures.

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
Flounder Gigging - Bay Fishing - Duck Hunting 
361-727-0045
www.nightstalkerguideservice.com


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*Quick limits of big fish tonight*

*8/16/2015*
I had the Jason R. group of 6 onboard tonight. Conditions were perfect, with SE wind at 5-10 mph and slightly high tide. The rise in water levels tonight opened up a bunch of territory that was too shallow to gig for at least a month now. The flounder responded well, moving shallow in large numbers over shell and hard sand bottom. We found most of our fish on shallow oyster shell bottom near deeper water guts. We ended with a 30 flounder limit plus 3 black rum and 2 sheepshead by 11pm. The fish were big again tonight, with most in the 17-20" range.


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*Windy night*

*8/17/2015*
I had the Mike G. group of 2 onboard tonight. Conditions were poor, with South wind at 15-25mph and normal tide levels. The high winds tonight made the fish harder to find, and only protected coves and shallow pockets were holding good water clarity. We found the fish sitting on thick grass near the shore, near points and bottom depth transitions. We ended with a 10 flounder limit plus 1 black drum by 10:15pm.

Visit my Facebook page for daily reports and pictures.

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
Flounder Gigging - Bay Fishing - Duck Hunting 
361-727-0045
www.nightstalkerguideservice.com


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*Big fish tonight in high winds*

*8/18/2015*
I had the Ed Y. group of 4 on the boat tonight. Conditions were horrible, with South winds at 20 mph gusting to 30mph. We had a rough boat ride each way, but it was well worth it. The flounder tonight were holding in shallow protected coves with mud and grass bottom. We landed right on a good school of flounder from the start, and things only got better as the water cleared further down the shore. We ended with a 20 flounder limit plus 2 sheepshead by 10pm. The largest flounder was 24" and weighed 6 pounds. The big sheepshead was 23" and 12 pounds, making it the biggest sheepshead of the year on my boat. (The state record for sheepshead is 26" and 15 pounds)

Visit my Facebook page for daily reports and pictures.

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
Flounder Gigging - Bay Fishing - Duck Hunting 
361-727-0045
www.nightstalkerguideservice.com


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*Windy night again, with quick limits*

*8/19/2015*
I had the James G. group of 3 onboard tonight. Conditions were poor, with ESE wind at 15-20mph and slightly high tide. After a bumpy boat ride out, we found plenty of clear water and flounder scattered out in small bunches over mud and grass bottom. The fish tonight were hanging tight to the shoreline, and were easy to spot in the shallow water. We ended with a 15 flounder limit plus 1 sheepshead by 10:15pm.


----------

